# OKI C5800 Help desperately needed!



## fatistuta (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello, My name is Will and I am from England and I have just joined this forum. I'm desperatly hoping someone with experience of this printer can give me some advice? I purchased an OKI C5800 printer to print heat transfers, Its fine with normal paper however it mostly just Jams up when I run transfer paper through it!  

Here are some things I have tried, I have tried all settings ie, media weights, glossy, labels etc and I usually print a few blank sheets of ordinary A4 paper off first, sometimes it does it ok, sometimes it jams up, there seems to be no real pattern to it?

The transfer paper I am using is Magic Touch TTC 3.1, when it does print it off it comes out fine, however for every one that comes out It must chew up 4 transfer papers. This is costing me a fortune! Please if anyone has any advice I'd be very grateful!

Regards
Will


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would call Magic touch.... They list the 5800 as a super unit... I use my 5800 with my own paper and have not tried Magic Touch

The company should be able to give you some support...or trouble shoot if it is the paper/printer/or..?


----------



## fatistuta (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Charles. I really cant understand what the problem is? I think, as you suggest, I may have to contact OKI.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure you will get much help from Oki...since you are using other than standard paper. I think I might start with the paper source..unless you can convince Oki that the jamming is done with regular paper..maybe they can tell you how to see if the fuser regulator is working properly.. I am assuming you are running paper from the multipurpose tray...and straight out the back?


----------



## fatistuta (Sep 6, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> not sure you will get much help from Oki...since you are using other than standard paper. I think I might start with the paper source..unless you can convince Oki that the jamming is done with regular paper..maybe they can tell you how to see if the fuser regulator is working properly.. I am assuming you are running paper from the multipurpose tray...and straight out the back?


Yes I am running it through the M/P tray and out the back. I will email Magictouch later and see what they suggest? Thanks for your help Charles.


----------



## jpop (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi fatistuta
see some of my latest threads over at duracottonht report
it will give you some help


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Will, I use exactly the same setup, Oki C5800 & MagicTouch TTC3.1 paper (most of the time) but have never suffered any of the problems that you are experiencing with jams. the settings I use are as follows:

Paper Source: Multipurpose Tray
Paper Weight: Heavy (105-120 gm2)
Job Options / print quality: Normal

Is the TTC paper the A4R format or just A4? as this could make a difference as the A4R is SEF (Short edge first), apparently the TTC paper has to be the correct sort or it will cause jams, also you shouldn't cut A3 paper down to A4 as this can cause jams too. Let us know how you get on.....

Dave


----------



## fatistuta (Sep 6, 2007)

Dave_S said:


> Hi Will, I use exactly the same setup, Oki C5800 & MagicTouch TTC3.1 paper (most of the time) but have never suffered any of the problems that you are experiencing with jams. the settings I use are as follows:
> 
> Paper Source: Multipurpose Tray
> Paper Weight: Heavy (105-120 gm2)
> ...


Thanks for your help Dave, I had been using Ultra Heavy, I cant tell what my magictouch paper is I have looked on the box and cant see anything other than TTC 3.1 tectile light 110 base. At the moment im getting it to work by feeding through 12 sheets of plain a4 before quickly putting through the TTC paper. I'd say by doing this 3 times out of 4 it wont jam. I'm not sure I fully understand the SEF stuff? I see the back of the transfer has little arrows on it? yet they point towards the long edge of the A4 paper? which is imposible to load the paper longways into the multipurpose tray as its an A4 size printer? Sorry to be such a dullard, but your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Will, you just gave me a vital bit of info!, you say that the arrows on the back are pointing towards the long edge of the paper, this is not the A4R SEF paper, the stuff you are using is normal A4, this is the problem. Unfortunately you will have to buy another box of TTC 3.1 A4R. When I say SEF (Short Edge First) if you hold a peice of A4 paper upright narrow edges to the top and bottom and wide edges to the sides, the narrow edges at the top and bottom are classed as 'short edge'. The A4R paper will have a small yellow sticker on the front of the box saying A4R, and the arrows on the back will point to a narrow edge of the paper not a wide edge (as the paper you have now)

hope this helps

Dave


----------



## fatistuta (Sep 6, 2007)

Dave_S said:


> Will, you just gave me a vital bit of info!, you say that the arrows on the back are pointing towards the long edge of the paper, this is not the A4R SEF paper, the stuff you are using is normal A4, this is the problem. Unfortunately you will have to buy another box of TTC 3.1 A4R. When I say SEF (Short Edge First) if you hold a peice of A4 paper upright narrow edges to the top and bottom and wide edges to the sides, the narrow edges at the top and bottom are classed as 'short edge'. The A4R paper will have a small yellow sticker on the front of the box saying A4R, and the arrows on the back will point to a narrow edge of the paper not a wide edge (as the paper you have now)
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,

I'd never of got to the bottom of it without your help! Ok so from now on its the A4R stuff for me. My luck gets even worse now though! My heat press has just packed in after only a few weeks. Ive tried all the fuses, taken the back off of it and checked all the connections all are connected, just no power to the machine. To be fair it was a rubbish press off ebay anyway! £175.00 nasty thing which took 25 seconds to press a t-shirt at what said was 205 degrees just to get the transfer off. In honesty im well rid of it. Could i pick your brains for a good 'budget' heat press say upto £700? I just want one that will do the job in 10 seconds at 180 degrees as advised by the paper manufacturer. I'm going to do lots of research on this purchase (i might even look into hire.) I think its a case of 'Buy cheap, pay twice!' the good news is with a combunation of all my errors and good advice from the likes of yourself, i'm getting there!

Thanks again for taking the time to help,  

Will


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Will, Glad to help...........regarding the press, all I can tell you is here in the UK you wont go far wrong with an A.Adkins press, they are the ones sold by the magic touch and xpres. As your budget is upto £700 there is the 38cm x 38cm clam press:

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Manual Clam Heat Transfer Press

or if you could stretch the budget a little and go for one of the maxi presses 

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Manual Heat Transfer Press

I use the 38 x 50 size, works very well........... 

with the TTC 3.1 paper 12-14 seconds 180c works a treat.

Dave


----------



## fatistuta (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a quick update for all those who took the time to help me, especially Dave S. Im up and running! I followed your instructions to the letter Dave, I even bit the bullet and forked out over a £1000 on the heat press you recommended! That coupled with the paper you suggested I should be using has done the trick. In fact I am overjoyed with the results! Thanks so much for your help, i'm sure you have saved me a lot of time and in the long run, probably money! A pat on the back from me to you.

PS. One more thing Dave, what do you recommend for dark t-shirts? Seeing as I have followed your set up almost entirely, I have now adopted the motto, if its good enough for Dave its good ennough for me! ;-)

Thanks Dave!

Will


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Will, My head is so big i can't get out the room !!!!!!, seriously, glad to help out, and i'm happy that you are now up and running....


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

oops, didn't finish!, for darks, well it really depends on what your trying to do, are they words / phrases or photographic images?, I mainly use my vinyl cutter (Roland CX-24) for letters and vectors, I have also used Magic Touch OBM paper, it works very well with the Oki 5800, its a little specific on the washing though, cool water and no tumble dry, always hang dry outside......the magic Touch have now introduced WOW 7.1 paper too, this looks good, look back at previous threads on here and you'll find my post about it, and pictures etc....hope this helps

Dave


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

can someone confirm or refute that the Oki C5500 or the Oki C3400 will work with the MagicTouch line of papers? The 5600 is recommended on the EURO side... and I see the 5800 is succesful... in this thread! Hi Charles!

I would prefer to use the C3400 but the 5500 is only $100 more... but I do not see any advantage to having the 5500 over the 3400...

I also know the C6100 is recomended on the US side for MagicTouch.

I also see that different paper models from MagicTouch seem to be specific to a type/model printer... TTC x.x, CPM x.x, ...
Thank you.


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Nic,

I'm pretty sure the 5500 is the USA equivalent of the 5600 here in Europe, after checking the specs I found online they seem identical, I can't really comment on the 3400, but I would guess that it would be ok. The best thing you can do (if you haven't already) is to email the Magic Touch in the US and ask them. Some of the papers are specific to the type of printer / copier you will be using, here in the U.K there are 3 different types of TTC paper 3.1, 3.3 & 3.5, they are different paperweights and one is recommended for oil free printers, one for older type copiers etc..... you will have to again ask the Magic Touch what the recommendations are.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

I use the TTC 3.3 with my 5500. It works for me.


----------

